
Medpedia’s Health Platform Could Be Just What The Doctor Ordered - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/17/medpedias-health-platform-could-be-just-what-the-doctor-ordered/
======
CalmQuiet
A professional, informative, non-trivial social networking. Let's wish it
well. Techcrunch synopsis of the startup:

MedPedia is a free collaborative encyclopedia of health, medicine and the
body. MedPedia has partnered with top medical schools and organizations such
as Harvard, Stanford, Berkeley, U. of Michigan, American College of
Physicians.

